# Pundamilia nyererei Igombe versus Makobe?



## DJRansome

Since I can't find the Python Island, I'm considering one of these.

The descriptions in the Profiles are identical. On CF, I like the Igombe profile pics better. On Dave's website, I like the Makobe pics better.

Advantages or disadvantage to each? Or depending on the mood, these and the Python Island can look pretty much the same?


----------



## fulu-1

there are subtil diffrences in color between the igombi, makobe, mwanza, and ruti strains. the python is a bit diffrent.

there should be no change in behaviour between the differing locations of collection. maybe this will help.

all pictures are of my fish unless otherwise noted.

the ruti 









the ingombi

























the python island
juvinal male









the makobe

















the mwanza
fish and picture by kevin b.









fortunatly there are also several other species of pundamilia available as well.

the blue bar


















the pundamilia sp red flank

























the macrocephala

















pundamilia sp red head
not my fish or picture, pic by j. selong









i have now and have in he past kept both strains available at daves and they are excellent!

here is a 5 day old link to some available python island
http://www.midwestcichlid.com/showthrea ... e&p=169667

and i recieved some python from here about 2 months ago and am very pleased. he still has them on his list as being available.
http://www.africancichlidcentral.com/victorian.html

i hope this helped


----------



## DJRansome

Thanks, that was fabulous! Decisions, decisions.


----------



## fulu-1

8) glad to have been of help.


----------



## DJRansome

I'm picking up the Igombe today. :dancing:

They are 1" so I'm expecting silver-brown fish for a while.


----------



## fulu-1

nice, i like the igombe strain i have kept a colony for three generations. post some pics when you can. :thumb:


----------



## DJRansome

They are still in quarantine but at least one is showing red on the top half of his body. :dancing:


----------



## DJRansome

Here is a pic, he is trying to spawn and coloring up more than this at times.


----------



## DJRansome

I added the group to my mbuna tank over the weekend and they retained their color. I have between 2-4 males. At one point I had a holding female but the eggs are gone.

We will see how they do as tankmates over the coming year or two.


----------



## fulu-1

he is looking great. keep us updated. :dancing:


----------



## DJRansome

Everyone is getting along at this point and males are retaining, even gaining color. I have at least three, maybe four males in the tank. I am surprised they don't seem to fight. Is that usual with Pundamilia or just the lull before the storm? :lol:


----------



## Fogelhund

I believe these fish have variability in their aquarium colour after a number of generations in tank breeding, and I think they've mellowed out a great deal. I could only ever keep one male in a tank, no matter the size.


----------



## DJRansome

I had two males in the tank until Sunday...not on purpose. Two males and two females, but I was lucky.

I removed the rocks and caught one male and the two females, putting them in another tank and hoping for a spawn to get some more females.

Monday one female is holding. :dancing:


----------



## samaki

:thumb: lucky man :thumb:


----------



## Fogelhund

Wish I could find some good quality Pundamilia, that I was confident weren't mixed strains up here.


----------



## samaki

Hi Brett it's possible with the germans fishes arrived few years ago in the US..
xris


----------



## DJRansome

I have fry! :dancing:


----------



## GTZ

=D> :dancing:


----------



## DJRansome

I had some new yellow lab fry in a breeder net in the nyererei fry tank. Forgot about the breeder net with a little hole in the mesh.

Well the newly spit yellow labs are now mingled with the month old nyererei fry. I'm surprised they are not gone. We will see how they do.


----------

